# Anglofono vs. anglosassone



## curiosone

It has been pointed out to me (on another thread) that "anglofono" and "anglosassone" are interchangeable synonyms in Italian, with reference to English-speaking countries (and people).  I disagree, and wish to open the matter to further discussion.  As far as I'm concerned, "anglosassone" translates to "Anglo-Saxon" (which refers to an ethnic group), and "anglofono" translates to "English-speaking" (the most common way of saying it) or "Anglophone," and is the more correct term  for referring to the main language spoken.  I don't see "anglosassone" and "anglofono" as synonyms, and also have pointed out that (at least in English) Anglo-Saxon refers to an ethnic group - not all English-speaking people.  I might also add that, as a Celt, I find it offensive to be referred to as an Anglo-Saxon - so for me it's a matter of "political correctness" - not just a linguistic one).

Thanks for any thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

I agree with you: to me those terms are definitely NOT synonyms for the reasons you have mentioned, however some Italian dictionaries seem to back up the fact that anglosassone can be synonym with anglofono. I suspect that's because people have misused those two terms for ages.




> *Anglosassone -2.* Relativo ai paesi di lingua inglese, cioè delle Isole Britanniche e dell’America Settentr.: _l’economia_, _le letterature dei popoli anglosassoni_. *Con riferimento più ristretto alla Gran Bretagna*: _la mentalità a_.; _la flemma a_.; *come sost., gli abitanti della Gran Bretagna*: _la mentalità_, _la flemma tipica degli Anglosassoni_.



For that same reason I'm quite sure no Irish would consider themselves Anglo -Saxon although they are Anglophones.


----------



## curiosone

Paulfromitaly said:


> I suspect that's because people have misused those two terms for ages.
> ...
> For that same reason I'm quite sure no Irish would consider themselves Anglo -Saxons although they are Anglophones.



I refrained from mentioning that the mere thought makes MY Irish blood boil, and my grandma turn over in her grave!  
I also doubt the Scots would like to be called "Anglo-Saxons," either - not to mention Indians or Pakistani, or French Canadians.  And (at least in AE) to refer to someone as a "WASP" (White Anglo-Saxon Protestant) isn't necessarily a compliment (though I wish no offense to people who may legitimately call themselves Anglo-Saxon).


----------



## Tegs

Ooh, hot-potato thread!  Well, to me, the Anglo-Saxons are English speakers who lived in England before the Norman Conquest. I wouldn’t use it to refer to a modern group of people, although the OED says it can be used in that way (to refer to people of English or Germanic descent). If someone called me an anglosassone in Italian though, I think I’d just tell them where they were going wrong. And if they continued using it after knowing what it meant, then I’d say that says more about the person using the word than it does about my heritage


----------



## ohbice

You are perfectly right, curiosone. I remember a man who rose up when we use to call him anglo-saxon. "I am a Saxon", he always answered back


----------



## Teerex51

Paulfromitaly said:


> I suspect that's because people have misused those two terms for ages.



My thoughts entirely. 
I, for one, consider myself an Anglophone, while certainly not of Anglo-Saxon ancestry.

The ignorance and superficiality of the press must carry much of the blame. Always looking for the zingy synonym and the predigested cliché, they have dumbed down cultural differences (Americans are _Yankees, _whether they come from Massachusetts or are _Okies _from Muskogee; Britons are all English, even if they come from _Glasgee_).

Good thing you brought this up, Curio. I'm taking a front seat and I got cold brews comin' up.


----------



## joanvillafane

Some thoughts from the other side 
I agree with the definition of Anglophone as an English-speaker, although I have never used the word "Anglophone" to describe myself.  I associate it mostly as a descriptor of a country (those in the Anglosphere http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anglosphere and other English-speaking countries)

A knowledge of history will clarify the meaning of Anglo-Saxon and I'm with Tegs about sometimes having to explain that it does not apply to me. 

One more note:   Here (in NY, NJ and other Hispanic communities I know) the "Saxon" has disappeared and the word "Anglo" is used commonly as a synonym for White (European); an Anglo is a non-Hispanic.  Another false dichotomy, of course, as not all White non-Hispanics are Anglo.  If I had a nickel for every time I've had this conversation......


----------



## longplay

Con permesso ! Credo che gli italiani che fanno confusione tra "britannici", "anglofoni", "anglosassoni" lo dicano per approssimazione (deplorevole), ma senza

l' intenzione di offendere o 'far ribollire il sangue" a nessuno. In un certo periodo storico c'erano <i figli della perfida Albione>, ma sono passati 70 anni e

più e non credo che l'espressione sia mai entrata nell' uso comune!


----------



## curiosone

Infatti, come ha detto Tegs (_applauso), _quando un italiano lo fa per ignoranza, spieghiamo gentilmente l'errore.  E' solo quando insiste a dirlo (pur sapendo che è errato - e non gradito), che traiamo delle conclusioni spiacevoli sulla persona che lo dice.


----------



## longplay

L' "intenzionalità" è quella che da fastidio, allora. Quante volte ho abbozzato nel sentirmi chiamare "spagheRi" o "maccaroni"! Se mi avessero detto

"neolatino" mi sarei solo meravigliato!


----------



## curiosone

> L' "intenzionalità" è quella che da fastidio, allora. Quante volte ho abbozzato nel sentirmi chiamare "spagheRi" o "maccaroni"!



It isn't quite the same.  I don't think "spaghetti" get offended, if they're mispronounced or mispelled, or misnamed.  

And to be honest, the "fastidio" is always there (whether intentional or not).  Scots don't like to be called "English," and Canadians don't like to be called "American" (as I learned the hard way, once, after hearing a North American accent in a youth hostel in Florence).  And Celts (and a lot of other non-Anglo-Saxons) don't like to be called Anglo-Saxon.  If they didn't care, they wouldn't bother correcting people in the first place.


----------



## jumpinjellyfish

E quando durante l'olimpiadi i giornalisti hanno detto 'l'inglese' per intendere i britannici?? You need to educate people as and when. Often foreigners underestimate the difference. Another example would be when my daughter's pediatriacian asked me if I was from the States. I replied 'No, from the UK' to which she responded 'same difference'. Errrrmm.


----------



## longplay

Non sapevo che ci fosse tanta sensibilità. In Italia (come saprai) abbiamo quasi solo questioni interne: "terroni" e "polentoni", "burini" e "paninari", i "coatti" e i
"pariolini" ecc.ecc.. Forse qualche novità l' ha portata l' immigrazione ('occidentali' esclusi, forse). Magari siamo più sensibili quando ci troviamo all' estero, ma
dubito che i "vacanzieri" lo siano.

PS Does the pediatrician speak English? If he does not, for him "è lo stesso", maybe.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Tegs said:


> Ooh, hot-potato thread!  Well, to me, the Anglo-Saxons are English speakers who lived in England before the Norman Conquest. I wouldn’t use it to refer to a modern group of people, although the OED says it can be used in that way (to refer to people of English or Germanic descent).



That's true of course, however only people with some background in History of the British Isles would know that (not a great deal of Italians if you ask me..) so I'm afraid you'll have to come to terms with being addressed as Anglosassone


----------



## Einstein

It was high time that someone raised this question. Sorry to come in late, but I hate to hear this term "anglosassone", which makes me think of hairy men with swords and shields. I think a lot depends on Italian journalism, which is constantly on the search for synonyms, even the most absurd and inappropriate ones, just to avoid repeating a word (even where a pronoun would be sufficient).
We hear "anglosassone" not only as a common term for American and British together, but even as a synonym for British or American alone. They talk about the "sistema elettorale anglosassone", even though the American and British systems are completely different!

I don't think "Anglophone" is a common term in English, but we can say "English-speaking".
If British and American forces invade a country together, we can say "Anglo-American", not "Anglo-Saxon".


----------



## Odysseus54

Using the term "Anglosassone" outside of a historical discussion and in expressions such as "i Paesi anglosassoni", "la cultura anglosassone" ecc ecc, indicating aspects of the Anglo-American sphere , is as bad as speaking of "Latins" when thinking of the descendants of Central and South American pre-colombian natives.  We should drop them both, in my opinion.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Mmm... E magari la smettiamo anche di chiamare americani gli statunitensi e America gli Stati Uniti.
Dunque, verrebbe: "Il diritto britannico-statunitense-canadese-australiano si basa sulla Common Law"


----------



## Tegs

Paulfromitaly said:


> That's true of course, however only people with some background in History of the British Isles would know that (not a great deal of Italians if you ask me..) so I'm afraid you'll have to come to terms with being addressed as Anglosassone


Yes, all of the examples people have mentioned here just makes me realise it's a question of educating people so as they understand what exactly they are staying. If nobody corrects them, they'll carry on calling all English speakers anglosassoni, and successfully winding up 97% of the people they talk to  Today of all days though, lads, I am not an anglosassone! Happy St Patrick's day


----------



## Odysseus54

√2 said:


> Mmm... E magari la smettiamo anche di chiamare americani gli statunitensi e America gli Stati Uniti.
> Dunque, verrebbe: "Il diritto britannico-statunitense-canadese-australiano si basa sulla Common Law"



Dovresti anche aggiungere ".. -indo-pakistano-sudafricano-nigeriano-jamaicano-cipriota ecc ecc".

Parlare invece di "diritto (di origine) anglo-sassone" mi pare una cosa che storicamente si regge poco.  Nel 1066 in Inghilterra arrivano i normanni, e non mi pare che prima di allora ci fosse stato questo gran lavorio giuridico.  

Sarebbe interessante sapere quando e perche' ci siamo inventati questa identita' tra "anglosassoni" e "britannici".


La differenza con 'americani' invece di 'statunitensi' e' che gli abitanti degli Stati Uniti chiamano se' stessi 'Americans' , e parlano di 'America (the beautiful )' o di 'American flag' ecc., in modo non ambiguo e universalmente accettato, riferendosi al proprio Paese, alla propria bandiera ecc ecc.

Mentre per gli inglesi gli Anglo-Saxons sono un popolo antico, come se noi parlassimo oggi di sanniti o osci.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Ma dai, Ody, ma di cosa stiamo parlando? Dell'uso di un termine italiano che si è sedimentato nei secoli - nel linguaggio erudito italiano - e che ha precisi riferimenti storici e culturali? L'impero inglese prima e britannico poi, per dirne una a caso?

Gli Statunitensi posso chiamarsi come meglio credono (e ti credo che è universalmente accettato...), ma se volessimo essere tanto precisi e tanto politicamente corretti, noi Italiani non dovremmo dirlo, perché gli Americani sono gli abitanti del continente americano. Se noi accettiamo di chiamare gli statunitensi "americani" (e io lo accetto, che problema c'è?), gli anglofoni possono accettare di sentir parlare di "mondo anglosassone, diritto anglosassone, finanza anglosassone, humour anglosassone, flemma anglosassone" e alla via così. Quando sanno cosa significa _per noi_, siamo a posto, no?


----------



## Einstein

√2 said:


> Quando sanno cosa significa _per noi_, siamo a posto, no?


Ma purtroppo *non *sappiamo cosa significa per voi! Se qualcuno mi parla della "stampa anglosassone", non so se vuol dire la stampa anglofona e basta o se invece vuole suggerire una qualche comunanza culturale anglo-americana, anche dove non esiste, o se, ancora, vuol dire semplicemente "britannica" o "statunitense".
Dico "se qualcuno...", ma in realtà non trovo che i cittadini comuni italiani usano questo termine. Credo di avercela coi giornalisti italiani più che con gli italiani in generale (come fa la Rai a parlare del "capoluogo veneto" per non ripetere "Venezia"?).


----------



## Odysseus54

Stiamo parlando della correttezza di un termine e dell'uso che se ne fa - e' una delle cose che si fanno qui, mi pare.  

Se su Radio 24, che pullula di bocconiani e di persone che hanno conseguito Master a Chicago, si ostinano a dire 'manágement' invece di 'mánagement', facciamo male a dolercene ?  Se i giornalisti italiani continuano a insistere a chiamare 'managers' gli imprenditori, i 'top executives' e i faccendieri, dobbiamo dargli ragione ?

Se nel periodo in cui in Europa eravamo ossessionati dalle misure dei crani e dalla forma dei nasi, abbiamo cominciato a chiamare gli abitanti della perfida Albione 'Anglosassoni' , e se il termine e' stato acriticamente accettato dai giornalisti italiani, dobbiamo portarcelo dietro fino al giorno del giudizio ?

Io credo di no - e come mi disturba un po' l'uso del termine 'Latin' per indicare un quechua o un discendente degli arawak, capisco che un inglese possa trovar da ridire sul termine 'Anglo-Saxon' usato per indicare per esempio la letteratura successiva a Beowulf.



Einstein said:


> Ma purtroppo *non *sappiamo cosa significa per voi! Se qualcuno mi parla della "stampa anglosassone", non so se vuol dire la stampa anglofona e basta o se invece vuole suggerire una qualche comunanza culturale anglo-americana, anche dove non esiste, o se, ancora, vuol dire semplicemente "britannica" o "statunitense".
> Dico "se qualcuno...", ma in realtà non trovo che i cittadini comuni italiani usano questo termine. Credo di avercela coi giornalisti italiani più che con gli italiani in generale (come fa la Rai a parlare del "capoluogo veneto" per non ripetere "Venezia"?).




'Il mister della selezione partenopea'
'Il capoluogo dorico'
'La citta' etnea'
'L'ateneo ambosiano'


Nel capoluogo dorico si dice '.. ma ande' a zzappa' la tera '


----------



## Pat (√2)

Einstein said:


> Ma purtroppo *non *sappiamo cosa significa per voi! Se qualcuno mi parla della "stampa anglosassone", non so se vuol dire la stampa anglofona e basta o se invece vuole suggerire una qualche comunanza culturale anglo-americana, anche dove non esiste, o se, ancora, vuol dire semplicemente "britannica" o "statunitense".


M'ero accorta che c'è ruggine tra te e i giornalisti italiani, Jon  Ma qui non c'entrano i giornalisti: il termine lo trovi ovunque in letteratura.
Per quanto assurdo possa sembrare, non c'è un vero e proprio sinonimo di "anglosassone" in certi contesti. Non è detto che "anglofono" sia la stessa cosa.
I Paesi anglosassoni sono alcuni Paesi dell'ex impero britannico (GB, USA, Australia e NZ, Canada), quindi non possiamo dire né anglofoni né anglo-americani. Il diritto anglosassone è quello basato sulla common law. La finanza anglosassone è quella britannica+americana - la City e Wall Street - (e in genere anche la "stampa anglosassone", perché quella australiana o canadese o sudafricana non la leggiamo ). La "flemma anglosassone" è quella inglese. Eeeehhhh.
Mai, e dico mai, ci riferiamo alle tribù anglosassoni e mai all'origine etnica di una persona.

Ody, non usiamo il termine "Anglo-Saxon", bensì il termine "anglosassone". Comunque, oh, se non vogliamo più chiamare l'America "America" perché non è bello che abbia preso il nome da un ficcanaso italiano, per me figurati...

P.S. Qual è la differenza tra "accettazione acritica" e "uso universalmente accettato"?


----------



## longplay

Scusate, ma io direi di non esagerare ! Ho già fatto riferimento alla "perfida Albione" (usato dai francesi, sembra, fino a Napoleone). Oggi lo ricorderà l' 1/1000 
della popolazione, al massimo, come "appartenente al passato". 

Una volta ho incontrato delle persone provenienti dalle "isole scozzesi" del Mare del Nord. Quando chiesi se erano "inglesi" ("british") (perché l' accento mi sem-
brava particolare), loro mi spiegarono gentilmente che abitavano a mezza strada tra Scozia e Norvegia ecc.ecc.; la cosa finì lì: io avevo imparato e loro apparirono
contenti di essere stati compresi. Bellissimo!


----------



## stella_maris_74

_*Nota di moderazione*_

Il thread è ora riaperto.
Ricordo a tutti, prima di postare, di tenere a mente la regola 10 e di *evitare dispute personali*.

La discussione deve svolgersi come di consueto nel rispetto dei partecipanti, del regolamento e del topic.

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Einstein

√2 said:


> M'ero accorta che c'è ruggine tra te e i giornalisti italiani, Jon  Ma qui non c'entrano i giornalisti: il termine lo trovi ovunque in letteratura. Ma certo.
> I Paesi anglosassoni sono alcuni Paesi dell'ex impero britannico (GB, USA, Australia e NZ, Canada), quindi non possiamo dire né anglofoni né anglo-americani. Il diritto anglosassone è quello basato sulla common law. La finanza anglosassone è quella britannica+americana - la City e Wall Street - (e in genere anche la "stampa anglosassone", perché quella australiana o canadese o sudafricana non la leggiamo ). Ma qui direi proprio "stampa anglofona", perché la lingua è l'unica cosa che accomuna la stampa americana con quella britannica.
> La "flemma anglosassone" è quella inglese. Eeeehhhh. Appunto, e noi diciamo "British phlegm"; perché tirare dentro gli americani?


----------



## curiosone

Thanks for your specifications, Einstein.  As a "Daughter of Two Revolutions" (American and French) I was rather horrified to find the USA included in the British Empire (after all the hard work of my forefathers!).  Next thing you know, we'll find ourselves called "Colonists" again.  

I think Tegs has it right.  We English-speakers will continue to patiently explain that most of us are not "anglosassoni" (not even in the vague sense of having any Anglo-Saxon ancestry) and that we don't like being lumped into one homogenous group, simply because we (more or less) speak the same language.


----------



## Einstein

curiosone said:


> Thanks for your specifications, Einstein.  As a "Daughter of Two Revolutions" (American and French) I was rather horrified to find the USA included in the British Empire (after all the hard work of my forefathers!).


Well, *√2 *did say the *former *British empire! Australia, NZ and Canada are no longer colonies either.

Just to conclude on my own point of view: when Italians call me _inglese_, not _britannico_, I know exactly what they mean. And when the inhabitants of the USA call themselves American, then in spite of the legitimate protests of Argentinians and Chileans we know what they mean. My objection to "anglosassone" is that it's used by journalists not only to refer to some common mid-Atlantic culture, whether real or imaginary, but also as a synonym for British alone or for American alone and I find it a pointless term, imprecise precisely for this reason.

This discussion should probably have been held in the *Solo Italiano* forum.


----------



## Pat (√2)

Einstein said:


> for American alone


Mmm... no, praticamente impossibile 
Perché ti sembra così assurdo che i Britannici (anzi, direi più spesso gli Inglesi) vengano talvolta chiamati "Anglosassoni"? E' il "sassone" che dà problemi? Perché, voglio dire, cosa significa "England"? Da dove viene? E "anglo"? Siete Angli, vivete nella terra degli Angli e parlate la lingua degli Angli? No, non più perlomeno, eppure... 

(Comunque, anche i francesi usano il termine "anglo-saxon" come noi.)


----------



## longplay

"Anglosassone" fa parte del vocabolario (scritto) italiano. Perché non accettarlo se usato correttamente ? Certo una 'lingua anglosassone' non esiste (più).


----------



## curiosone

It seems to me that "anglosassone" in Italian has a different meaning (and use) than "Anglo-Saxon" has, in English.  So perhaps we've discovered a "false friend."  And this strikes me as yet another reason to prefer the term "anglofono".



> Well, *√2 did say the former British empire! Australia, NZ and Canada are no longer colonies either.*


Einstein, I think the point here is that those countries are all members of the Commonwealth, and the United States is not (having obtained its independence over 200 years ago - long before the British Commonwealth was created).  Also large parts of the United States were French colonies or belonged to Mexico, originally.  

[I wish Americans from the United States of America had a name like "statunitese" (which I would prefer), but "Unitedstatesian" sounds horrible! 
My personal solution, when people ask me where I'm from, is to define myself as a "Kentuckian".]


----------



## Einstein

Effettivamente gli italiani nella propria lingua possono usare qualsiasi parola che vogliono e sarebbe stato più giusto fare questa discussione nel forum Solo Italiano, come ho già detto. Comunque noi anglofoni vi abbiamo fatto sapere che il termine non ci piace, anche se lo dicono anche i francesi!

A *√2*: dici che è praticamente impossibile che si dica "anglosassone" per "americano". Invece sono convinto di aver sentito questo uso in TV.
Penso che darebbe fastidio agli italiani se li chiamassimo a volte longobardi, altre volte latini, senza nemmeno distinguere fra i due termini, solo per amore di variazione gironalistica.


----------



## curiosone

Einstein said:


> Effettivamente gli italiani nella propria lingua possono usare qualsiasi parola che vogliono e sarebbe stato più giusto fare questa discussione nel forum Solo Italiano, come ho già detto. Comunque noi anglofoni vi abbiamo fatto sapere che il termine non ci piace, anche se lo dicono anche i francesi!
> 
> A *√2*: dici che è praticamente impossibile che si dica "anglosassone" per "americano". Invece sono convinto di aver sentito questo uso in TV.
> Penso che darebbe fastidio agli italiani se li chiamassimo a volte longobardi, altre volte latini, senza nemmeno distinguere fra i due termini, solo per amore di variazione gironalistica.



The problem with discussing this in the "Solo Italiano" forum is that this is also a discussion of how it does not correspond to the meaning (in English) of Anglo-Saxon.    And this Italian-English forum is the only place where Italians and English speakers (or Anglophones) can meet to discuss the matter, on common ground.

Comunque, caro *√2*, per darti un'idea di quanto fastidio mi dà, farmi definire "anglosassone," pensa a come sarebbe contento un "interista" se gli dessi del "juventino" (o vice-versa).

Ad ogni modo, visto che in Italia i "ciechi" ora vengono chiamati chiamati "non udenti," e i "disabili/handicappati" sono ora "differentemente abili", non mi sembra troppo, chiedere di essere chiamata "anglofona" (parola già esistente) piuttosto che "anglosassone."


----------



## Odysseus54

Einstein said:


> Effettivamente gli italiani nella propria lingua possono usare qualsiasi parola che vogliono e sarebbe stato più giusto fare questa discussione nel forum Solo Italiano, come ho già detto. Comunque noi anglofoni vi abbiamo fatto sapere che il termine non ci piace, anche se lo dicono anche i francesi!
> 
> A *√2*: dici che è praticamente impossibile che si dica "anglosassone" per "americano". Invece sono convinto di aver sentito questo uso in TV.
> Penso che darebbe fastidio agli italiani se li chiamassimo a volte longobardi, altre volte latini, senza nemmeno distinguere fra i due termini, solo per amore di variazione gironalistica.



E' una questione di insiemi e sottoinsiemi.  Per certi italiani, amanti dell'imprecisione, 'anglosassone' significa tutto cio' che e' scaturito dall'Inghilterra, compresa l'America ( gli Stati Uniti ) , la cultura di questi popoli, la loro letteratura ecc ecc.  Su Facebook, per esempio, esiste un gruppo, o un individuo, che ama chiamarsi " Io boicotto la cultura anglosassone perche' non sono un DEFICIENTE ! ".  La pagina in questione ha come foto la cartina dell'Italia borbonica.

Quindi, se uno di costoro dice "letteratura anglosassone", non si riferisce a

Hwæt! We Gardena           in geardagum,  
þeodcyninga,           þrym gefrunon,  
hu ða æþelingas           ellen fremedon.  
Oft Scyld Scefing           *sceaþena* þreatum,  usw.

but to all English and American literature.  ( and of course ANZ literature, if it exists ) 

However, if they want to speak of English or American literature alone, I think they would say 'English' and 'American', leaving those besworded, beshielded hairy guys alone.


Let's make a deal - we'll drop 'anglosassone' the day y'all quit calling those Mexicans and Peruvians 'Latins'.


----------



## longplay

Einstein said:


> Effettivamente gli italiani nella propria lingua possono usare qualsiasi parola che vogliono e sarebbe stato più giusto fare questa discussione nel forum Solo Italiano, come ho già detto. Comunque noi anglofoni vi abbiamo fatto sapere che il termine non ci piace, anche se lo dicono anche i francesi!
> 
> A *√2*: dici che è praticamente impossibile che si dica "anglosassone" per "americano". Invece sono convinto di aver sentito questo uso in TV.
> Penso che darebbe fastidio agli italiani se li chiamassimo a volte longobardi, altre volte latini, senza nemmeno distinguere fra i due termini, solo per amore di variazione gironalistica.



Sai qual' è il problema? Voi date una connotazione quasi etnica a tutti questi termini, compreso "anglosassone". Credo che gli italiani non ci pensino
nemmeno . Potrei risentirmi un po' se mi dicessero "ah mongolo !", ma il riferimento sarebbe alla sindrome di Down.

Aggiungo: <anglosassone: ...2. relativo ai popoli di tradizione   linguistica inglese...//ma sappiamo anche che 1. relativo...alla comunità di popoli germanici
che dominarono la Gran Bretagna dal V all' XI secolo d.C.>. (Dizionario Devoto).


----------



## curiosone

Odysseus54 said:


> Let's make a deal - we'll drop 'anglosassone' the day y'all quit calling those Mexicans and Peruvians 'Latins'.



Ciao Ody,
I've never heard the term "Latins."  In the States it's usually it's "Latinos" or "Latin-Americans" - though in the States it's just as common to call the various ethnic groups (living in the States) by their specific nationality (of origin).   At any rate I found this "English only" thread discussing the topic of Latinos, if you're interested: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1422354&highlight=latin+latino


----------



## Tegs

I don't use Latins either, I've never heard of it - I've heard the word "Latinos" used in American films, but we get so few people of Latin-American origin over here that there's no need for a term to refer to all of them collectively. I'd just say Mexicans or Bolivians, and name the country. 

And there_ is _an ethnic connotation to the term Anglo-Saxon in English, hence the hoo-ha. I can understand why you don't see that it's problematic, but put yourselves in our shoes - it would be like us calling you Germans, because you were once occupied by Germany  We may have been occupied by the Anglo-Saxons, but we're Celts, thanks very much  Just call us "anglofono"  - it's a safer bet.


----------



## Einstein

On a humorous note, from _Alice through the Looking-Glass_:


> "I see somebody now," she exclaimed at last. "But he's coming very slowly - and what curious attitudes he goes into." (For the Messenger kept skipping up and down, and wriggling like an eel, as he came along, with his great hands spread out like fans on each side.)     "Not at all," said the King. "He's an Anglo-Saxon Messenger and those are Anglo-Saxon attitudes.​


----------



## Odysseus54

I live in Miami - the word is 'Latino" in Spanish, and 'Latin' in English, as an adjective used with 'culture', 'attitude', 'America', 'cuisine' etc, but also as a noun, same as 'Latino'.  Perhaps it is about the large quantity of 'Latinos' - a majority - which has caused the Spanish word to pass into English.  Maybe, but I don't think it's only local.  The other term is 'Hispanic', which is as deceptive.  Both these metonymies are as accurate as 'anglosassone', in that they take one of the components of a culture or ethnic group and make it a name for it.  The cows are out, what do we do ?  Prescribe a lexical diet ?


----------



## Pat (√2)

curiosone said:


> non mi sembra troppo, chiedere di essere chiamata "anglofona" (parola già esistente) piuttosto che "anglosassone."





Tegs said:


> Just call us "anglofono"  - it's a safer bet.



Ragazze, mi sembra di sognare 
In Italia non esiste ancora un ministero della neolingua, ma anche se esistesse, purtroppo il disastro ha proporzioni planetarie. Oltre ai francesi, come già s'era detto, scopriamo con dolore che anche gli spagnoli e i precisissimi tedeschi - con annessi e connessi - parlano di paesi, mondo, cultura anglosassone, esattamente come noi italiani. Credo che la questione debba essere posta in sede ONU. E' ovvio che non può essere risolta a livello nazionale. Così com'è ovvio che non si comprende di quante e quali connotazioni storiche e culturali - concettuali - questa "parolina" è carica. Pazienza


----------



## curiosone

I repeat:  I have never heard the term "Latin" used (as a noun), except referring to the Latin language (that I studied in school).  I've heard it used sometimes as an adjective referring to "Latin-American", and I agree with Ody that "Hispanic" is another adjective used (sometimes inappropriately), to refer to Spanish-speaking peoples.  What I find interesting is that the term "Latino" (used in the United States) seems to come directly from the Spanish-speaking immigrants (and only in recent decades, as it wasn't a familiar word to me, growing up).  So it seems to me that the "Latinos" call themselves that.

This is not the case in the term "anglosassone" - no Celt would ever refer to himself as an Anglo-Saxon! (nor would an Indian or a Pakistani, etc.).



> _
> I Believe in equality for everyone, except reporters and photographers. (Mahatma Gandhi)_


----------



## longplay

Dalla discussione arguisco che dire "anglosassone" sarebbe peggio che dire "catalano" a un irredentista "basco" di nazionalità francese (non so se succede), ma 
per noi non è così.

<Senator James H. Webb (Virginia,USA)...argues that Celtic traits ...helped construct the modern _American Idendity> (_Wikipedia - 'Celts(modern)' ).

L' affermazione è problematica e fornisce, forse, la misura di un certo 'estremismo'. Che ne pensano gli amici statunitensi?


----------



## aefrizzo

Buon giorno, ragazze e ragazzi.
Lamentavo giorni fa, con una gentile mod, il fatto che a volte da un thread molto partecipato il visitatore a corto di tempo e/o di pazienza non riesca a trarre un'indicazione (ragionevolmente e temporaneamente) rassicurante.
Per me, questo è il caso.
Condivido, davvero, il senso di tutti i post anche quelli più risentiti e quelli più comprensivi, in base a esperienze vissute. (Personalmente, darei la palma al post #4, forse anche perché viene da una Bionda Fragola, ma non basta).
In attesa del MIUR o dell'ONU, vi sembra irrealistico fare confluire le vostre osservazioni e contro-argomentazioni in un "consensus", da postare dopo elaborazione da parte dei più volenterosi solo tramite MP? (Mod, è una procedura inaccettabile?)


----------



## longplay

Rispondo, col permesso dei Mod: la proposta la accetti chi desidera, ma non possiamo abbandonare un argomento per questioni "di tempo".

Io capisco benissimo le ragioni di chi non vuole essere definito "anglosassone" e saprei come comportarmi con una persona che mi dicesse "sono del Galles"

o "sono irlandese". Chiediamoci un attimo come reagiscono gli altoatesini, quando li chiamiamo italiani (e lo sono!): non esageriamo, per favore!

Ormai mi pare appurato che "anglosassone" non corrisponde a "anglo-saxon", mi pare. Per il resto... "comprendiamoci"  o almeno tentiamo.

Buonasera Aefrizzo !


----------



## Teerex51

longplay said:


> Rispondo, col permesso dei Mod: la proposta la accetti chi desidera, ma non possiamo abbandonare un argomento per questioni "di tempo".



I agree. This is a *forum*, a *discussion board* after all. 

Aiming for consensus would be hardly realistic, even on purely linguistic issues. Here we have ethnic and cultural implications to make the matter even more complex.


----------



## curiosone

It took 500 years (from 1492 until the 1990s) for U.S. Americans to stop calling native Americans (Shawnee, Cherokee, Iroquois, etc) "Indians" (as Columbus called them, thinking he was in India - again an Italian started the misnomer!), so maybe it's time for Italians to respect the wishes of English-speakers, not to be called "anglosassone" (since for so many of us, it's offensive).


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Note: It appears like nothing more can be said about this so the thread is closed.
Thanks*


----------

